# Ibra: contratto da 2,5 mln. Si opera in settimana.



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.

In caso di addio al calcio potrebbe restare come dirigente.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ibra è un discorso a parte. Sul piano tecnico non sarebbe da confermare, ma sappiamo che peso abbia in questo gruppo. Lui è il leader, il fratello maggiore, il mentore.

Anche sul piano commerciale vedo che alla fine è sempre lui l'uomo copertina.

Soprattutto per una questione di gratitudine, per me se vuole restare giusto rinnovare. Con l'arrivo di Origi avremo tre punte, penso lo stesso Ibra sappia che giocherà se e quando sta bene, spezzoni di partite principalmente.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ibra è un discorso a parte. Sul piano tecnico non sarebbe da confermare, ma sappiamo che peso abbia in questo gruppo. Lui è il leader, il fratello maggiore, il mentore.
> 
> *Anche sul piano commerciale vedo che alla fine è sempre lui l'uomo copertina.*
> 
> Soprattutto per una questione di gratitudine, per me se vuole restare giusto rinnovare. Con l'arrivo di Origi avremo tre punte, penso lo stesso Ibra sappia che giocherà se e quando sta bene, spezzoni di partite principalmente.



Concordo. I soldi spesi per Ibra comunque poi ritornano.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me non si puo sprecare uno slot per Ibra… con Origi giroud 36 enne e ibra 42enne se a Origi viene uno strappo o similare in champions si finisce di nuovo con rebic centravanti!? 
Giroud anno prossimo deve essere la terza punta di esperienza da mettere nei finali, poi serve una punta che si possa alternare con Origi davanti.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


abbiam rischiato di perdere un campionato per averlo rinnovato e lo rinnoviamo ancora.
roba da matti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


Resta un azzardo.. Ok Origi che però è tutto da testare..
Ibra lo vedo davvero poco utile sul piano tattico..
Ma tanto si sapeva già che soldi per punta esterno e trequartista non c'erano.. Quindi il 9 l'hanno risolto così


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


Sarà utile anche con 10 minuti nelle gambe a settimana. Grande Dio Zlatan, ora quei soldi che risparmiano con lui dirottiamoli immediatamente su Leao!


----------



## Giofa (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


Mi ripeto, questa è una sliding door. Il rischio della "riconoscenza" potrebbe farci rinnovare, cosa che io eviterei. E' già capitato in passato che sulle ali dell'entusiasmo si facessero scelte poi rivelatesi errate.
Fate una statua a quest'uomo (se volete), non un contratto


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto, questa è una sliding door. Il rischio della "riconoscenza" potrebbe farci rinnovare, cosa che io eviterei. E' già capitato in passato che sulle ali dell'entusiasmo si facessero scelte poi rivelatesi errate.
> Fate una statua a quest'uomo (se volete), non un contratto


Aspetta, ma Ibra sarebbe la terza punta, la seconda riserva. Ogiri e Giroud si alterneranno. Vuole giocare una CL con lo scudo sulla maglia del Milan, pagato per un anno 2.5 M. Umanamente ci sta che gli diano la possibilità. Non è come lo scorso anno che avevamo solo Ibra e Giroud e invocavamo una punta più giovane.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


Semplicemente è un rinnovo da fare il 31 agosto. Si fa mercato e poi si vede dove c'è spazio per Ibra se in giacca o in tuta


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Semplicemente è un rinnovo da fare il 31 agosto. Si fa mercato e poi si vede dove c'è spazio per Ibra se in giacca o in tuta


credo che il rinnovo vada fatto a giugno altrimenti è un nuovo contratto con addio decreto crescita. Ibra non è confrontabile con niente. L'importanza che ha lui non ha prezzo. Se se la sente va rinnovato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


Ha un peso troppo importante nello spogliatoio e nel gruppo.
Il capo è lui.

Se qualcuno aveva dei dubbi se li è tolti coi video che girano in questi giorni.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si puo sprecare uno slot per Ibra… con Origi giroud 36 enne e ibra 42enne se a Origi viene uno strappo o similare in champions si finisce di nuovo con rebic centravanti!?
> Giroud anno prossimo deve essere la terza punta di esperienza da mettere nei finali, poi serve una punta che si possa alternare con Origi davanti.


Secondo me Giroud come terza punta non ce l'ha nemmeno il City o il Real quindi le probabilità che questo succeda sono praticamente nulle. La scelta può essere fra Ibra o un giovane che non costa nulla.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si puo sprecare uno slot per Ibra… con Origi giroud 36 enne e ibra 42enne se a Origi viene uno strappo o similare in champions si finisce di nuovo con rebic centravanti!?
> Giroud anno prossimo deve essere la terza punta di esperienza da mettere nei finali, poi serve una punta che si possa alternare con Origi davanti.


C'è anche Lazetic comunque.


----------



## Zenos (25 Maggio 2022)

Ma non può fare il team manager?


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Secondo me Giroud come terza punta non ce l'ha nemmeno il City o il Real quindi le probabilità che questo succeda sono praticamente nulle. La scelta può essere fra Ibra o un giovane che non costa nulla.


Il Chelsea ha seconda punta Lukaku e terza punta Werner e parliamo di una top 8 in Europa non una top 3….
Dipende sempre da che livello vorremo essere, se si punta oltre gli ottavi serve una punta per la A basta Origi se resta leao.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha seconda punta Lukaku e terza punta Werner e parliamo di una top 8 in Europa non una top 3….
> Dipende sempre da che livello vorremo essere, se si punta oltre gli ottavi serve una punta per la A basta Origi se resta leao.


Fai un esempio un po' particolare perchè al Chelsea la situazione si è venuta a creare a causa dei problemi con Lukaku. Per me se hai Origi, Giroud, Rebic, Leao in una squadra come la nostra c'è spazio solo per una quinta punta che può essere un giovane oppure al limite questo jolly per Ibra (che ti anche costicchia però). Ovviamente se vendi Leao o Rebic allora cambia tutto. Poi a me Origi piace, ma non mi aspetto assolutamente più di 10/12 gol in serie A.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Maggio 2022)

Senza Ibra lo scudo non si vinceva, mi sembra palese. Secondo me le poche possibilità di rivincerlo passano per la sua riconferma, soprattutto a livello mentale ci serve ancora.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

bene l'operazione immediata che caldeggiavo, poi si vedrà in ritiro da luglio


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.


I Kjaer i Zlatan i Giroud i Florenzi al interno di uno spogliato hanno la stessa importanza dei Leao dei Hernandez in campo, anche se magari può essere difficile da capire.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.
> 
> In caso di addio al calcio potrebbe restare come dirigente.


.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si puo sprecare uno slot per Ibra… con Origi giroud 36 enne e ibra 42enne se a Origi viene uno strappo o similare in champions si finisce di nuovo con rebic centravanti!?
> Giroud anno prossimo deve essere la terza punta di esperienza da mettere nei finali, poi serve una punta che si possa alternare con Origi davanti.


Quest'anno hai vinto il campionato con 2500 minuti di Giroud e 1000 di Ibra (vuol dire che circa 1000 son stati coperti da Rebic, considerando tutte le competizioni). Facciamo che sia Ibra che Giroud calino, facciamo 2000 e 500, Origi 2000 (2500 auspicando almeno ottavi e magari finale di CI + Supercoppa) minuti non li deve fare a 27 anni? Se avessero ancora in mente una roba stile Pellegri allora la penserei come te, o peggio ancora Lazetic (che è un Primavera aggregato a tutti gli effetti), ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Maggio 2022)

zlatan tutta la vita 
per il campionato nessun problema ci sta ancora alla grande
l unico dubbio riguarda il tipo di calcio che vogliamo proporre in europa 
stiamo a vedere chi arriva a centrocampo


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.
> 
> In caso di addio al calcio potrebbe restare come dirigente.


Secondo me Ibra rimane anche perchè è difficile pensare ad un terzo attaccante migliore di lui. Nel senso che Origi e Giroud si giocheranno il posto ed il terzo non può essere, per ragioni di spogliatoio ed economiche, un nome importante ed ingombrante, neanche un Belotti lo accetterebbe. L'identikit ideale sarebbe quello di un giovane ma Lazetic è acerbo e non avrebbe senso prenderne un altro ancora per fargli giocare 10 minuti ogni tanto. Ibra invece ci sta perchè se l'operazione va bene e può fare qualche partita è una terza scelta di tutto rispetto e può rimanere come uomo spogliatoio.


----------



## Kayl (25 Maggio 2022)

Lo accetto solo perché sarà il terzo attaccante e dopo aver vinto uno scudetto serve uno che mantenga i ragazzi coi piedi per terra e focalizzati sul bissare il successo come obiettivo minimo, perché il rischio di gonfiarsi troppo il petto esiste così come la pressione della conferma è sempre più pesante di quella della prima vittoria. La prossima però deve essere l'ultima stagione e basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Aspetta, ma Ibra sarebbe la terza punta, la seconda riserva. Ogiri e Giroud si alterneranno. Vuole giocare una CL con lo scudo sulla maglia del Milan, pagato per un anno 2.5 M. Umanamente ci sta che gli diano la possibilità. Non è come lo scorso anno che avevamo solo Ibra e Giroud e invocavamo una punta più giovane.


be se ci tiene così tanto potrebbe farlo gratis, o pagare lui.
non vedo il motivo di regalargli altri soldi sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiam rischiato di perdere un campionato per averlo rinnovato e lo rinnoviamo ancora.
> roba da matti.


Adesso ti dico una cosa ( prendila sul serio non sto scherzando ) :

Sai che Z è tra i giocatori nei test fisici ad essere ancora tra i migliori del Club ? Fisicamente è ancora un giocatore di calcio ma il problema è dovuto ad un ginocchio che si infiamma.
Quindi ha minuti di campo molto limitati, soprattutto negli allenamenti.

Ritornando alla tua risposta te le correggo, è l'alternativa a Zlatan che è mancata. E' quello il problema.

Di fatto quest anno in attacco avevi : Giroud- Zlatan poi Rebic e Leao adattati. Quindi avevi un solo giocatore schierabile di ruolo.

Il prossimo anno Z te lo puoi anche tenere ma serve la sua alternativa ( che poi diventa "titolare" visti i problemi al ginocchio ) :
Giroud- Zlatan- Origi + giovane.

Hai 3 giocatori per un solo ruolo, ma con 18 partite da giocare dal 10 agosto a fine Ottobre tra campionato e Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso ti dico una cosa ( prendila sul serio non sto scherzando ) :
> 
> Sai che Z è tra i giocatori nei test fisici ad essere ancora tra i migliori del Club ? Fisicamente è ancora un giocatore di calcio ma il problema è dovuto ad un ginocchio che si infiamma.
> Quindi ha minuti di campo molto limitati, soprattutto negli allenamenti.
> ...


se per tenere Z devo avere 4 giocatori per un solo ruolo mi spieghi a cosa serve tenerlo?
è inutile e completamente inaffidabile. può anche essere potentissimo ma se non si muove non può giocare a calcio.
abbiam vinto il campionato grazie al suo infortunio, non dimentichiamolo, con lui in campo la media punti è da metà classifica.

origi-giroud-ibra non è un attacco ben assortito. perchè se per disgrazia di fa male origi sei in emergenza essendo impossibile per giroud giocare ogni 3 gg e ibra praticamente sempre fuori.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiam rischiato di perdere un campionato per averlo rinnovato e lo rinnoviamo ancora.
> roba da matti.



o forse lo abbiamo vinto anche grazie al fatto di averlo rinnovato, chissà??? Sicuramente senza l'arrivo di Ibra oggi era un miracolo essere tra le prime quattro.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.
> 
> In caso di addio al calcio potrebbe restare come dirigente.



Io lo terrei ancora per un anno. Per tutta una serie di ragioni, ma non perché è utile come centravanti.

Anzitutto il prossimo anno non vinceremo un accidente, perché ci ammazzeranno. Quindi ci può stare e non darebbe fastidio.

Inoltre la squadra potrebbe dormire sugli allori dopo questo scudetto. Ibrahimovic sarebbe una presenza che limiterebbe questo rischio. I ragazzi hanno bisogno di lui ancora per un po', serve da dodicesimo, poi può smettere sul serio.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è anche Lazetic comunque.


Esatto. 
Sarà una sensazione, ma il fatto che alla premiazione ci fosse anche lui, significa che ci vogliono puntare. 
Se avessero voluto premiare tutti quelli che hanno fatto anche la minima apparizione, allora avrebbero premiato anche Stanga.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se per tenere Z devo avere 4 giocatori per un solo ruolo mi spieghi a cosa serve tenerlo?
> è inutile e completamente inaffidabile. può anche essere potentissimo ma se non si muove non può giocare a calcio.
> abbiam vinto il campionato grazie al suo infortunio, non dimentichiamolo, con lui in campo la media punti è da metà classifica.
> 
> origi-giroud-ibra non è un attacco ben assortito. perchè se per disgrazia di fa male origi sei in emergenza essendo impossibile per giroud giocare ogni 3 gg e ibra praticamente sempre fuori.


Intanto sarebbero 3 per ruolo e non 4 (Lazetic o chi per lui è un Primavera aggregato sostanzialmente). Poi francamente nessuno ha 3 top per lo stesso ruolo, manco le super Inter e Juve, che vedo molti continuano a voler emulare, nonostante la loro strada porti solo verso l'insolvenza (o le ricapitalizzazioni, se ce li hai), quest'anno ne avevi solo 2 e hai dovuto adattare Rebic all'occorrenza, direi che con Origi lo step in avanti è netto. Certo, non è esponenziale, ma la stagione dimostra che ci sono lacune ben più gravi (trq e ad, le due pc hanno fatto 22 gol in due, quello che si chiedeva loro) e devi sostituire un titolare (Kessié) e un quasi titolare (Romagnoli è cmq il 13° più utilizzato, non puoi prendere una comparsa, considerando Kjaer col crociato).


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> o forse lo abbiamo vinto anche grazie al fatto di averlo rinnovato, chissà??? Sicuramente senza l'arrivo di Ibra oggi era un miracolo essere tra le prime quattro.


le uniche cose degne di nota che ha fatto quest'anno le ha fatte da domenica sera in poi.
se credete che rovesciare i tavoli nello spogliatoio porti punti fate pure, son punti di vista, per me son solo buffonate che fan ridere se gli altri vincono per te, ma se gli altri non vincono (tipo lo scorso anno) non le puoi neanche fare anzi te ne stai cuccio al tuo posto a guardare lukaku festeggiare.

comunque ok tanto lo dico da mesi che lo avrebbero rinnovato... bene così. avanti.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Maggio 2022)

Zlatan anche con una gamba in questa serie a i suoi 10-11 goal te li fa anche con il sigaro in mano...domenica aveva anche segnato un bellissimo goal...e aveva impiegato neanche 10 minuti...non puo' essere il titolare...ma per gli ultimi 20 minuti è un giocatore che nelle partite con squadre chiuse che soffriamo maledettamente...te la sblocca al 90%... ricordate il goal ad udine...come sposta nuytinck che è un difensore molto fisico...e poi ricordate...IBRA deve rimanere anche solo ad allenarsi perchè sprona tutti gli altri componenti a dare il 110% in allenamento.lui è un vincente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se per tenere Z devo avere 4 giocatori per un solo ruolo mi spieghi a cosa serve tenerlo?
> è inutile e completamente inaffidabile. può anche essere potentissimo ma se non si muove non può giocare a calcio.
> abbiam vinto il campionato grazie al suo infortunio, non dimentichiamolo, con lui in campo la media punti è da metà classifica.
> 
> origi-giroud-ibra non è un attacco ben assortito. perchè se per disgrazia di fa male origi sei in emergenza essendo impossibile per giroud giocare ogni 3 gg e ibra praticamente sempre fuori.


Vediamo come la pensa Paolo. Mi fido.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Intanto sarebbero 3 per ruolo e non 4 (Lazetic o chi per lui è un Primavera aggregato sostanzialmente). Poi francamente nessuno ha 3 top per lo stesso ruolo, manco le super Inter e Juve, che vedo molti continuano a voler emulare, nonostante la loro strada porti solo verso l'insolvenza (o le ricapitalizzazioni, se ce li hai), quest'anno ne avevi solo 2 e hai dovuto adattare Rebic all'occorrenza, direi che con Origi lo step in avanti è netto. Certo, non è esponenziale, ma la stagione dimostra che ci sono lacune ben più gravi (trq e ad, le due pc hanno fatto 22 gol in due, quello che si chiedeva loro) e devi sostituire un titolare (Kessié) e un quasi titolare (Romagnoli è cmq il 13° più utilizzato, non puoi prendere una comparsa, considerando Kjaer col crociato).


lollo parlava di 3 + 1 giovane.
non chiedo top ma che possano almeno giocare, per il resto concordo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si puo sprecare uno slot per Ibra… con Origi giroud 36 enne e ibra 42enne se a Origi viene uno strappo o similare in champions si finisce di nuovo con rebic centravanti!?
> Giroud anno prossimo deve essere la terza punta di esperienza da mettere nei finali, poi serve una punta che si possa alternare con Origi davanti.


Togliti subito questa illusione..
Giroud al massimo passerà come 2° 
non retrocede di 2 posizioni attaccante decisivo per il titolo ( gol importanti) è veramente impossibile


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera conferma le news precedenti di calciomercato.com e aggiunge: Ibra vuole andare avanti ed ha deciso di operarsi per provare a risolvere il problema (di usura) al ginocchio. Possibile operazione già in settimana. Il Milan ha pronto un nuovo contratto da 2,5 mln di euro a stagione. Per finalizzare il tutto, bisognerà attendere l'esito dell'operazione.
> 
> In caso di addio al calcio potrebbe restare come dirigente.


Ibra è ancora l'uomo copertina, manager e leader nello spogliatoio insieme al trio delle meraviglie Maldini-Pioli-Massara. Non so se l'anno prossimo, giusto per fare un esempio, si venderanno più magliette di Leao o Zlatan, il popolo rossonero lo ama ancora troppo.
E poi manca ancora l'ultimo gol prima del saluto, come fu per SuperPippo.. già solo per questo bisognerebbe rinnovargli per un'ultima stagione


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Togliti subito questa illusione..
> Giroud al massimo passerà come 2°
> non retrocede di 2 posizioni attaccante decisivo per il titolo ( gol importanti) è veramente impossibile


Io me la tolgo… ma allora giustamente togliamoci anche dalla testa di andare oltre gli ottavi di champions, dipende tutto dagli obiettivi della nuova società. Leao + Origi con giroud e rebic in panca basta per l’Italia ma non basta per arrivare nelle top 8 in Europa.


----------

